# Atrophic Testis



## clufkin (Jan 11, 2011)

One of my urologist will do a scrotal exploration for undescended testis and find out that it is an atrophic  testis (testicular nubbin, testicular remnant, vanished testis) How is everyone coding these? 1-simple orchiectomy 54520 or 2-scrotal exploration 55110. Per CCI scrotal exploration is bundled into the orchiectomy so we can't bill both.

Thank you in advance for your help

Chris Lufkin CPC,CCS-P
Medical College of Wisconsin
Surgical Coding Specialist III


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Jan 15, 2011)

My pediatric urologists do the same thing and I bill the simple orchiectomy.


----------

